# Richtig importieren in jsp files



## coolex (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgende jsp file:

```
<%@ page import=org.jbpm.* %>
<%@ page import=org.jbpm.graph.def.* %>
<%@ page import=org.jbpm.graph.exe.* %>
<%@ page import=org.jbpm.db.GraphSession %>

<%!
private void startProcessDefinition() {
	String processDefinitionName = new String("websale");
	JbpmConfiguration jbpmConfiguration = JbpmConfiguration.getInstance();
	JbpmContext jbpmContext = jbpmConfiguration.createJbpmContext();
	try {
		GraphSession graphSession = jbpmContext.getGraphSession();
		ProcessDefinition definition = graphSession.findLatestProcessDefinition(processDefinitionName);
		ProcessInstance instance = definition.createProcessInstance();
		instance.signal();
		jbpmContext.save(instance);
	} finally {
		jbpmContext.close();
	}
}
%>

<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Insert title here</title>
</head>
<body>
<% startProcessDefinition();%>
</body>
</html>
```
Hierbei muss ich erwähnen, dass ich mit jBoss jBPM arbeite und diese jsp datei einen einfachen Prozess starten soll.
Damit die Imports auch richtig funktionieren, habe ich eine eigene Library mit externen jars angefertigt, dass zunächst auch ohne Probleme abgelaufen ist.
Allerdings bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich diese jsp datei dann deploye und ausführe:


> exception
> 
> org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to load class for JSP
> org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:510)
> ...


Nun weiß ich leider gar nicht, was ich falsch gemacht habe. Ich vermute aber, dass eventuell etwas mit den Imports falsch ist.
Also, woran kann der Fehler liegen?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## HLX (15. Mai 2008)

Wo befindet sich denn deine Library nach dem Deployen? In der Anwendung? Im Servlet Container?


----------



## coolex (15. Mai 2008)

Gute Frage. Weiß ich nicht genau.
Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass die Library mit deployed wird.
Meinst du, dass die Library im Container nicht vorhanden ist und deshalb diese Fehlermeldung auftaucht?


----------



## HLX (15. Mai 2008)

Möglich. Schau doch mal nach - im Verzeichnis WEB-INF\lib deiner Anwendung.


----------



## coolex (15. Mai 2008)

In diesem Verzeichnis ist nur die web.xml Datei. Soll ich nun alle jar Files meiner Library in dieses Verzeichis kopieren?


----------



## maki (15. Mai 2008)

Unter WEB-INF\lib hat die web.xml nix zu suchen, sie gehört unter WEB-INF.


----------



## HLX (15. Mai 2008)

coolex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soll ich nun alle jar Files meiner Library in dieses Verzeichis kopieren?



Sollst du. Brauchst aber nicht immer um Erlaubnis zu fragen, probieren geht über studieren.  :wink:


----------



## coolex (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe die notwendigen jar Files in dieses Verzeichnis kopiert allerdings hat sich nichts geändert.


----------

